# Who made SRV's guitar in Treat #6?



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I truelly don't know the answer so help me out?


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

That would be a Hamiltone..

http://www.hamiltone.com/hamiltone.html


----------

